# Semi-Bricked touchpad (I hope)



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

First off my device history:

Received vanilla from HP with just WebOS on it.
Installed Moboot, CWM, CM7 using ACMEInstaller
Tried installing CM9, failed, and wiped the touchpad using ACMEuninstaller, and WebOS Doctor, as well as formatting the media partition.
Reattempted with ACMEinstaller2, installed moboot, CWM, and CM9 fine, have been running nightlies since
I've been craving something more, so decided to triple booth Archlinux, started following the guide and a certain step didn't work, (in particular the one about resizing the partitions, so I stopped there - noted I was too low on free space, moved my files off the touchpad, and factory reset via acmeuninstaller and webos doctor)
This is where everything went wrong, WebOS was working fine, so I installed the latest CM9 nightly, CWM and Moboot via acmeinstaller2. Now, neither CM9 or WebOS will boot (CWM would) so I decided to webosdoctor again, which turned out just to make things worse.
I then followed the full factory reset guide, which destroys all partitions on the touchpad and repartitions using linux's LVM over at XDA, everything in that guide went without a hitch, I used the WebOS 3.0.0 doctor and installed WebOS and now my Touchpad still doesn't boot, it sits at the HP logo... and drains its battery there, regardless of if its plugged in or not.

Any ideas on what to try?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> First off my device history:
> 
> Received vanilla from HP with just WebOS on it.
> Installed Moboot, CWM, CM7 using ACMEInstaller
> ...


Nice job. You're done. Just send it back to HP for repair.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Interestingly, after giving it a long time to try and boot, it started up just fine - no idea why. Was the nice job directed at something I had unintentionally done which had caused the issue, or was it at my thoroughness in attempting to fix the issue? Hoping its the latter. By long time, I mean it randomly decided to boot after several hours on the charger. Hasn't had any problems since .


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Interestingly, after giving it a long time to try and boot, it started up just fine - no idea why. Was the nice job directed at something I had unintentionally done which had caused the issue, or was it at my thoroughness in attempting to fix the issue? Hoping its the latter. By long time, I mean it randomly decided to boot after several hours on the charger. Hasn't had any problems since .


No actually I was being kinda sarcastic, but not trying to be mean. You didn't give a lot of info on your skill level and you would be amazed on the number of folks that come on here after having gone totally over their head in trying to do something on the TP that is a crapshoot at best and they are asking for help after bricking their device. Glad you got it working again. From the look of things you posted, you had bricked it good. You got lucky this time, I would leave well enough alone.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

nevertells said:


> No actually I was being kinda sarcastic, but not trying to be mean. You didn't give a lot of info on your skill level and you would be amazed on the number of folks that come on here after having gone totally over their head in trying to do something on the TP that is a crapshoot at best and they are asking for help after bricking their device. Glad you got it working again. From the look of things you posted, you had bricked it good. You got lucky this time, I would leave well enough alone.


Yeah, I didn't really make my technical skill level very well known with that post at all. I was in a rush trying to get the device's history of flashing down, and omitted all of the time intervals. It was on CM7 for about 6 months, and then when CM9 came out, it failed to flash in CWM. Only logical course of action was to revert to stock, and then use the new acmeinstaller to reinstall it. I know my way around Linux like the back of my hand, but not around Android, and most certainly not around encrypted block devices... 
Anyways, I got arch up and running, and managed to force some updates (theres some rather interesting dependency conflicts formed by some very recent updates in Arch that made it not want to update - dbus being replaced by systemd-tools and some other loose ends here and there) But this broke touch functionality, presumably because the new userspace packages depend on an updated kernel - something we don't have.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Yeah, I didn't really make my technical skill level very well known with that post at all. I was in a rush trying to get the device's history of flashing down, and omitted all of the time intervals. It was on CM7 for about 6 months, and then when CM9 came out, it failed to flash in CWM. Only logical course of action was to revert to stock, and then use the new acmeinstaller to reinstall it. I know my way around Linux like the back of my hand, but not around Android, and most certainly not around encrypted block devices...
> Anyways, I got arch up and running, and managed to force some updates (theres some rather interesting dependency conflicts formed by some very recent updates in Arch that made it not want to update - dbus being replaced by systemd-tools and some other loose ends here and there) But this broke touch functionality, presumably because the new userspace packages depend on an updated kernel - something we don't have.


Your first mistake is you have to use ACMEInstaller2 to install CM9 over CM7. Your second mistake was using WebOS Doctor when you said that WebOS was working fine. Your third mistake was not running ACMEUninstaller to reset the Android side so you could try installing it again using ACMEinstaller2. I'll have to leave you to your own devices as far as Linux goes as I know absolutely nothing about it. Don't know if you can use it, but I'll paste a text file I created for folks who need a little help with Android. Good Luck!

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM, then read on.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
put back in place.

Those who know how to do it otherwise and are comfortable with that
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part. First thing
you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current install and
copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your apps using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. This will
allow you to restore all your apps after you are done with this
update. If the install goes South, you can always restore your
nandroid backup.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM)
5. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM and the Alpha2.zip can all be found
on the OP for Alpha2 at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/

The official nightlies can be found on the OP here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page. I found
the novacom installer here:

http://universal-novacom-installer.googlecode.com/files/UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which
the last time I checked at the link below was 20120317:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the novacomInstaller
file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find in the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC. You should
see either the TouchPad as a drive, or cm_tenderloin if you are already
running a version of CM9. If you have not already created a cminstall
folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install. It's up
to you which rom and Gapps file you use if you are installing something
different from what is listed above. If you are copying files to the
Touchpad drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject
the drive when you are done. If you are copying files to cm_tenderloin,
you can just close Windows Explorer and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable.
Now both of you need to reboot while holding down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer, so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window. First timers type in the following in the
command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder.
This is where your ACME files should be.

Both of you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 in the command window and
hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin" on
the Touchpad. When the install is done, the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap
the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second countdown if you see one. Now
select CWM using the Home button, then Install zip file from SD card and use the
volume rocker to move down to the ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the
Alpha2.zip and select that. Start the install. When it is done, use the go back
selection to go back to the main CWM screen and select reboot.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. Good Luck!

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup".


----------

